# Amazing machining/machinery pictures



## jhanko (Jun 7, 2009)

I've always been impressed with the quality of work that CPF members have produced. I even take great pride in some of my own stuff. I happened to stumble across this site that pretty much makes us look like clumsy oafs. There are ALOT of great pictures of precision machining and beautiful machinery, some of which I never knew existed. Lots of good finish ideas. The thread starts out kind of slow with an assembly, but about 1/4 of the way down they start showing the equipment involved...


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 7, 2009)

WoW That's some time consuming work!


----------



## wquiles (Jun 7, 2009)

Amazing indeed


----------



## PEU (Jun 7, 2009)

Wonderfull 

I wonder how much these timepieces cost... I bet around 100K


Pablo


----------



## LukeA (Jun 7, 2009)

PEU said:


> Wonderfull
> 
> I wonder how much these timepieces cost... I bet around 100K
> 
> ...



I bet it's around there as well. I could only come across one price: $35,000, but that was for a watch that looked much lower-end than the ones in the thread.

PS: I am aware that I referred to a $35,000 watch as "low-end."


----------



## jhanko (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm impressed with the watches, but I'm more impressed with the machinery used to make them. On a side note, if I understand correctly, the swirled circular finish as seen in this picture is called perlage. Does anyone know what kind of tool/bit is used to create it? It's quite fascinating..


----------



## cmacclel (Jun 7, 2009)

64k

http://www.timezone.com/library/itsabouttime/itsabout0001


----------



## Stillphoto (Jun 7, 2009)

As a watch freak, I totally loved that link! Thanks!


----------



## wquiles (Jun 7, 2009)

cmacclel said:


> 64k


Ummmm ... no. They can keep it.

That 64K can buy a LOT of tooling/machining "stuff"


----------



## gadget_lover (Jun 7, 2009)

JHanko said:


> is called perlage. Does anyone know what kind of tool/bit is used to create it? It's quite fascinating..



You can get a similar finish by simply lowering a spinning end mill onto a piece, then move the piece over less than one diameter and do it again. And again. And again.

You can do it with a drill press and a flattened drill bit too.


Daniel


----------



## StrikerDown (Jun 7, 2009)

JHanko said:


> I'm impressed with the watches, but I'm more impressed with the machinery used to make them. On a side note, if I understand correctly, the swirled circular finish as seen in this picture is called perlage. Does anyone know what kind of tool/bit is used to create it? It's quite fascinating..


 

I am not familiar with perlage but in gunsmithing there is a similar metal treatment called "Jeweling or Engine turning". It is a regularly repeating patern of swerl marks in the metal used for dressing up certain parts of a gun like a bolt or sides of the hammer and it also has a side benefit of oil retension in the tiny swerl marks that helps reduce rusting.

You can do simple jeweling with a rubber eraser type pencil, chucking the pencil in a drill press or mill drill and using a fine grinding paste around 100 grit. Or a more durable tool is a small end bristol wire brush the size of the desired swirl marks.

When you have the tool chucked up and some paste on it you lower the tool to the metal for a short time and the swirls are ground into the surface then you move the workpiece about 3/4's the distance of the diameter of the swirl circle and repete. when a row is finished index over about 3/4ths circle for another row and do it again.

The important thing to remember doing this is a moving a consistant distance between swerl patterns so it repeats evenly across the surface.

Edit: I forgot to mention when moving over for a new row you also move up or back so the next swirl is centered between the two adjacent swirls.


----------



## PEU (Jun 8, 2009)

cmacclel said:


> 64k
> 
> http://www.timezone.com/library/itsabouttime/itsabout0001



64K? I can send him a 128M memory stick and he can keep the change 


Pablo


----------



## VegasF6 (Jun 9, 2009)

gadget_lover said:


> You can get a similar finish by simply lowering a spinning end mill onto a piece, then move the piece over less than one diameter and do it again. And again. And again.
> 
> You can do it with a drill press and a flattened drill bit too.
> 
> ...


 
Or a really crude version I have seen done with a Roloc disc in sheet metal.


----------



## LukeA (Jun 10, 2009)

I have done it with a wire brush in a drill press.


----------



## Vinniec5 (Jun 10, 2009)

Eastwood company makes a cpl Kits for car restoration projects they have 1/2 and 1 inch size kits for under $30 http://www.eastwood.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=engine+turning&x=19&y=15


----------

